# Scent control



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Anyone ever tried this? I am always looking for ways to improve my scent control and thought this was interesting.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/ ... aking-soda


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, it works pretty good. I used to use it back before they invented camo soap. Now I just use Sport Wash.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

+1 on the Sport Wash....it not only kills the scent and leaves no junk like most detergents, but if you treat after washing with the UV Killer, you're even better off. I purchased a Log6 ozone generator last year and it works pretty good to if you're going to be away from a washer for a while.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

klbzdad said:


> +1 on the Sport Wash....it not only kills the scent and leaves no junk like most detergents, but if you treat after washing with the UV Killer, you're even better off. I purchased a Log6 ozone generator last year and it works pretty good to if you're going to be away from a washer for a while.


Can't find Log6 anywhere. Do you know if they are still in business?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OZONE-SCENT-ELI ... 600wt_1037

Eco Outdoors website and the log6 website have been taken down. There are a multitude of other ozone generators out there including one that comes with a garment bag that hangs in your closet, you'll have to google search it, but Ozonics also makes one. Ozone is natures odor killer and it works!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I think I will have to invest in one for next year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Just some food for thought-

Phosphates were made illegal in detergents sold in Utah last year. It's a water quality thing. It was the phosphates in your laundry detergent that caused the glowing effect. You should be able to purchase a scent free detergent right off of the supermarket shelf now. You don't need to worry about the phosphates giving your clothes a glow in the deer's eyes.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have been using Dead Down Wind and Scent Blocker in years past and they seem to work OK.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, did you guys read the story in Field & Stream magazine about the experiment they ran on cover-up scents?

Three hunters:
One with no scent blockers;
second hunter with an average amount of scent blocking stuff;
and the third hunter using every conceivable scent blocking thingie on the market.

So they set up three camo blinds and put the hunters, one a at time, in a blind. Then from a good distance away they let a K-9 dog loose and kept track of how long it took the dog to find the hidden hunter(s). The dog found the guy with the most scent blockers first!

Probably doesn't prove anything. A dog's sense of smell is not as good as a deer and Field & Stream magazine gets advertising dollars from scent blocking product companies and they wouldn't jeopardize that.

A couple of years ago a popular scent blocking company, Scent Loc, along with Cabelas and Gander Mountain, lost a false advertising case. see: http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hun ... dvertising My poor brother had the whole Scent Loc line and attributed much of his bowhunting success to it.

I'm not knocking scent blocker products, there are some good ones out there. I just try to stay downwind.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Old school DOWNWIND definitely will win every time, that is a fact!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With all these new type of clothes and scent blockers it is a wonder that we ever got our deer back in the early days. 

Just play the wind and put the money that you would of spent back into your pocket.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> With all these new type of clothes and scent blockers it is a wonder that we ever got our deer back in the early days.
> 
> Just play the wind and put the money that you would of spent back into your pocket.


+1! Make sure your down wind...PERIOD! If anything, buy 20 bottles of wind dust and use it consistently vs. sprays/scent blockers/bs!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > With all these new type of clothes and scent blockers it is a wonder that we ever got our deer back in the early days.
> ...


I use to use cigarette smoke to check wind direction. I finally quit. You can't shoot a bow with a smoke in your mouth.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I always have a bottle of wind checker with me, nothing can take the place of the wind in your face....but every little thing in addition to a favorable wind couldn't hurt.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't buy the "earth scent" or any scented "eliminator".....how is that supposed to make sense anyway?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

kailey29us said:


> I always have a bottle of wind checker with me, nothing can take the place of the wind in your face....but every little thing in addition to a favorable wind couldn't hurt.


I don't believe that odor "eliminators" can actually _eliminate_ all human odors, but if they _reduce/weaken_ the odors, then the animals aren't so alarmed because they think you are either further away than you really are or you were there some time ago and aren't there now. In any case, you're wise to play the wind as best you can no matter what, but sometimes it's tricky especially in the mountains with thermals, weather changes, canyons running in all directions, and changing animal patterns. Bowhunting comes with some interesting challenges!


----------

